# Purple & Peanuts



## fiferb (Mar 8, 2009)

SL, peanut shells cast in Alumilite, tubes painted purple, purple acrylic CB, fishing pole and fish clip. All requested by the customer. I wasn't sure how the peanut shells would look after it was turned. What do you think? Thanks for looking and to all that comment.


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Mar 8, 2009)

I like it! It's different!

Dale


----------



## dntrost (Mar 8, 2009)

Pretty cool Bruce I like the look of the peanuts


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 8, 2009)

I gotta ask, Bruce.

How do fishing and peanuts go together???

Besides "The customer wanted them!!"


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 8, 2009)

I kinda like it!


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Mar 8, 2009)

Very Peannutty  ~~~!!~~~  All we need is the jam!!!  Thats next right??    I think its great that the customer thought of it !!!  Two heads are always better than one!


----------



## fernhills (Mar 8, 2009)

cool  ...


----------



## greenmtnguy (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks better than it sounds. I like it.


----------



## Skye (Mar 8, 2009)

I bet you could even dye the shells for even more options.


----------



## hewunch (Mar 8, 2009)

Skye said:


> I bet you could even dye the shells for even more options.



Don't give him any more ideas!

I saw this pen (before hardware) yesterday. It is truly unique. 

And as far as fishing and peanuts go that is easy. You put the peanuts in your coke as you are sipping it you are also fishing.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice job Bruce . Customer should be happy .


----------



## Billd62 (Mar 8, 2009)

That is an awsome looking pen, nice work!


----------



## fiferb (Mar 9, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> I gotta ask, Bruce.
> 
> How do fishing and peanuts go together???
> 
> Besides "The customer wanted them!!"


 
I don't have a clue. The person this is going to works in the peanut industry, favorite color is purple, and likes fishing. That's how this pen evolved.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## altaciii (Mar 9, 2009)

The pen looks great.  What an idea for material, you did a great job with it.


----------



## leehljp (Mar 9, 2009)

Good job! I never would have thought of that! Now for some "boiled" peanuts in a pen! :biggrin:


----------



## Stick Rounder (Mar 9, 2009)

Cool pen.


----------



## broitblat (Mar 9, 2009)

That came out pretty cool -- the peanuts make it look like it started out as an especially worthless piece of wood 

  -Barry


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 9, 2009)

I really like it..as long as it doesn't give me food poisoning!


----------



## fiferb (Mar 9, 2009)

workinforwood said:


> I really like it..as long as it doesn't give me food poisoning!


 
Only if you eat shells.:biggrin:


----------



## JohnU (Mar 9, 2009)

Something New!  Looks good Bruce. I like the shape the shells give after being turned down.


----------



## papaturner (Mar 9, 2009)

Great job,Bruce.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 9, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> I gotta ask, Bruce.
> 
> How do fishing and peanuts go together???
> 
> Besides "The customer wanted them!!"



Well Ed mayby the person that ordered the pen from Bruce has as much luck fishing as I do and eats Peanuts to compensate for the lack of activity


----------



## Don Farr (Mar 18, 2009)

Missed this earlier. Very nice. I think that is a great idea. Of course I live is the poison peanut state.


----------



## amosfella (Mar 18, 2009)

This is a cool pen....  colors are great    You should be proud.


----------



## mostangrypirate (Mar 18, 2009)

not sure about it as a whole. guess the color was to represent jelly, but fishing? picknic maybe? shells look wicked though, bet if they were dyed, gold or some such, that would be interesting to see. I really love endless possabilities. great pen.


----------



## patharris (Mar 21, 2009)

Bruce, I think it looks GREAT! Peanut eating while wating on the fish to strike is the way to go.
  Pat
Lexington, SC


----------



## ElMostro (Mar 21, 2009)

Skye said:


> I bet you could even dye the shells for even more options.



Yep, you can dye them but use an alcohol based dye bec if you use a water based dye the shells act like sponges and it takes a long time to dry     (DAMHIKT).

Eugene.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice pen Bruce.  Outback steakhouse and Texas Roadhouse must love you!


----------

